# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Any info for H29 mtDNA?

## MickCol

Does anyone have any info regarding the H29 mtDNA haplogroup? Also anyone no much about the yDNA
R-Z17911 ?
regards

----------

